# Does anyone have detial pics/diagram of a Zivan NG3 charger install



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

willitwork said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have specifics for this charger installation.


I am not quite to this point yet myself.... I have a Zivan-1 that will be charging my 96v pack. Schematic from kta shows charger output wired to 'most negative' and 'most positive' terminals of the pack, with (optional) wiring to voltmeter to show pack voltage or 'fuel gauge'.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

I found this simplified drawing someone posted on the internet somewhere that I saved to my computer and it shows what dtbaker said.

Don't hold me to any of the other stuff on the drawing though. I use EVA's design and battery charger hookup.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Not sure how yours differs from my NG5 but on mine, the AC line is a white cable made into the top where the breaker is. The DC lines are on the bottom where the fans are and is an Anderson 50Amp plug, just by the auxillary terminals.

Hope this helps. Here's a link to my blog which has a photo of mine behind the seat.


----------

